# Eco oda live prawn lures, anyone tried them?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking at an ad for the above soft plastics and wondering whether anyone has tried them or cares to comment on them. I know they come ore-rigged on a weed less hook but am wondering what else there is to know.

Are they expensive, are they too heavy, too light, fall off the hook, hooks are weak, is the tip of the hook exposed or embedded in the plastic....?


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

These are pretty much identical to the zerek live shrimp, I have one of each and can't really notice any differences. I think the ecooda was a couple bucks cheaper, but at around 8 bucks a pop still quite an expensive soft plastic. The weight in them I have found to be a bit light, good for fishing the shallow rocky bays up at dumbleton say but not real good for water deeper than 1-2m maybe or where there's a bit of current. They stay on the hook pretty well and while I haven't had any dramas with the hook yet, mine haven't really been tested by big fish or punishment of heavy gear yet. I have found that the hook will stay down in the plastic most of the time, even if you expose the hook and cast it out most times it will slip back over the hook with the action of the lure. Very good action and very tough lure though, I would recommend them however you will get a few hits which don't result in hook ups due to the weedless design. I have started rigging one of mine on a normal jighead. I'd be interested to see how they go against some of the bigger barra up your way Con!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't reckon I'll be trying them at $8 a pop. I'd never seen them before but all the local shops are plugging them at the moment and wondered what it was all about. Never seen one in the flesh but think I'll stick to the Berkeley power worms rigged in the same manner for that sort of stuff. If they get a bit mangled where the hook goes through you can just cut a bit off and have a bit shorter worm rather than tossing them.


----------

